# Instalacja Xorga bez sterowników.

## womperm

Witam, chciałbym zainstalować xorga bez sterowników, otóż sterowniki zamknięte od ATI postawiłbym sobie sam.

Ale nie w tym rzecz. Chodzi mi tutaj o to że podczas

```
# emerge --pretend x11-base/xorg-server

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.18 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.10.4-r1  USE="dri" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.19.0  USE="dri (-glamor) -sna" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.7.0 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.4.2 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l-0.2.0  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.3.1 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.3.5 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.3.4-r1  USE="dri" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau-0.0.16_pre20120322 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.14.4-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.2.7 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.4.4-r1  USE="dri" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-mach64-6.9.1  USE="dri" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-12.0.2 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-r128-6.8.2-r1  USE="dri" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.5.0  USE="dri" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-openchrome-0.2.906  USE="dri -debug -viaregtool" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.3.5-r1  USE="-dga" 
```

Jest dużo śmieci, takich jak w/w, a zmienienie ich wersji i przyblokowanie to trochę roboty.

Otóż czy da się do zrobić prościej?

Pisanie skryptów nie wchodzi w grę  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## boo

To xorg-drivers pociąga te zależności.

emerge -pv xorg-drivers

```

[ebuild   R    ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.13  INPUT_DEVICES="evdev -acecad -aiptek -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -joystick -keyboard -mouse -mutouch -penmount -synaptics -tslib -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx (-geode) -glint -i128 (-i740) -intel -mach64 -mga -modesetting -neomagic (-newport) -nouveau -nv -nvidia (-omap) (-omapfb) -qxl -r128 -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo)" 0 kB

```

Wpiszesz w make.conf:

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" (tu wybierz swoje sterowniki)

VIDEO_CARDS="ati"

----------

## kris

Może tak:

```
USE="-*" emerge -av xorg-drivers
```

----------

## lsdudi

 *womperm wrote:*   

> Witam, chciałbym zainstalować xorga bez sterowników, otóż sterowniki zamknięte od ATI postawiłbym sobie sam.
> 
> 

 

nie chcesz tego zrobić ... wierz mi ... 

ati in gentoo way

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fglrx czytaj i nie grzesz więcej:)

----------

## Garrappachc

x11-drivers/ati-drivers to słuszna i najlepsza opcja. Instalują się automatycznie jak dasz VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx". Zawierają patche, dodatkowo zawsze masz najświeższe wydania beta - które teoretycznie AMD udostępnia tylko dla Ubuntu. Co więcej, ściągnięte drivery ze strony amd nie zadziałają pod gentoo-sources.

----------

